# Pamela Grosser sehr sexy 9x



## Spezi30 (8 März 2007)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen und nach Rücksprache mit dem Moderator Muli jetzt hier nur die (wenigen) Bilder, wo man keine oder kaum Kinder im Hintergrund sehen kann, soweit ich das gesehen habe. ;-) Ich hoffe, das ist so ok. Fände es schade, diese erotische Frau ganz außen vor lassen zu müssen, aber das Team entscheidet.  

Danke an alle Ersteller dieser wunderbaren Arbeiten. Da kann man sich echt auf den Sommer freuen :thumbup:


----------



## spiffy05 (25 März 2007)

Jau -tolle Pics. Muß doch mal wieder TEC anschauen...


----------



## wolga33 (26 März 2007)

Weiss man eigentlich etwas näheres? Freund etc?


----------



## mark lutz (26 März 2007)

super girl vom kinderfernsehen


----------



## rise (26 März 2007)

Klasse Spezi...mag sie!Ist die 2 hübscheste im kinder-TV..nach Singa! 

Danke dir für den Beitrag!Kannte die Bilder alle noch net!:thumbup:


----------



## jeanette232 (1 Apr. 2007)

sehr nett anzusehen, Danke


----------



## fzander2 (25 Apr. 2007)

da machen kindersendungen doch spass


----------



## Perry2007 (30 Apr. 2007)

ein traum, was für ein körper


----------



## eignam (2 Mai 2007)

Ich find diese Frau einfach nur geil

Danke fürdie Bilder


----------



## elcubi (4 Mai 2007)

süß, wirklich süß......pamela ist ein traum


----------



## dragoon (5 Mai 2007)

ist ne gannnz süüße, würde mich freuen irgendwann mal mehr von ihr zu sehen! vielleicht auch noch etwas knapper oder garnicht bekleidet!

:laola2:


----------



## socrates74 (5 Mai 2007)

ein ganz süsses mädel, thx


----------



## wolga33 (6 Mai 2007)

Sehr nett. Gibt's da nix mit mehr ohne?


----------



## katzenhaar (9 Mai 2007)

Herrliche Bilder von Pamela. Wann wird man sie mal ohne alles zu sehen bekommen?


----------



## fzander2 (9 Mai 2007)

finde sie auch super, danke


----------



## Bearshear (10 Mai 2007)

vielen dank leider ist sie ja nich ganz so oft freizügig


----------



## paseo (25 Mai 2008)

Immer wieder gern anzusehen
schade, dass sie nicht mehr TV-mäßig aktiv ist


----------



## minotaurus (28 Mai 2008)

Sehe ich auch so... Nr.2 nach Singa . Aber TOP  
Danke!


----------



## Zane07 (5 Juli 2008)

super geil thx


----------



## helmdif (14 Nov. 2008)

Das war spitze :thumbup:


----------



## hyneria (15 Nov. 2008)

Süsses Mädel! Aber über Nacktfotos von ihr würde ich mich noch mehr freuen!

CU


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 März 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## MPFan (21 Sep. 2009)

:thumbup:
Da hat Tigerenten-Club noch Spaß gemacht. Schade, dass man die super süße Pamela nicht mehr sieht. Danke für die tollen Fotos.


----------



## Zane07 (23 Sep. 2009)

cool thx immer mehr von ihr


----------



## Hessel (24 Sep. 2009)

danke für Pami:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2009)

Danke dir für Pamela


----------



## Ommi (24 Sep. 2009)

Danke für Pamela!!:thumbup:


----------



## angel1970 (25 Sep. 2009)

Ja sehr sexy, find ich auch. Aber leider sieht man ja nichts neues von Pamelal, SEHR SCHADE !!!. Wahrscheinlich hat sie zwischenzeitlich geheiratet und und hat Kinder bekommen. Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## zetzsche (16 März 2010)

hübsche pics

ich würde sie auch gerne einmal live sehen


----------



## komaskomas1 (10 Feb. 2011)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## Punisher (10 Feb. 2011)

Danke sehr


----------



## posemuckel (10 Feb. 2011)

Ein süßes Mädel.


----------



## ramses25 (10 Feb. 2011)

Die ist wirklich süß.

Laut Wiki ist sie 1977 geboren hat zwei Mädels


----------



## Ataier (10 Feb. 2011)

:thumbup:Sehr schöne Bilder!!! Vorallem Nr. 4.
Woher ist es???:thx:


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Feb. 2011)

Ataier schrieb:


> :thumbup:Sehr schöne Bilder!!! Vorallem Nr. 4.
> Woher ist es???:thx:



gute frage


----------



## dumbas (13 Feb. 2011)

supi,thx!


----------



## schneller (13 Feb. 2011)

Einfach nur super die Pamela.
Danke


----------



## Dragon_1995 (13 Feb. 2011)

Wirklich sehr schöne Fotos.
Danke


----------



## Eagleeye (14 Feb. 2011)

Seit Juli 2010 stehe Sie wieder vor der Kamera und zwar für die Sendung "Kaffee oder Tee".

Im wöchentlichen Wechsel mit drei anderen Kollegen moderiert Sie diese Sendung, die montags bis freitags von 16-18 Uhr im SWR-Fernsehen läuft.


----------



## Freiwelt (14 Feb. 2011)

Danke schön


----------



## Onkel2004 (24 Feb. 2011)

thx


----------



## shizuo (13 März 2011)

Danke. Schade dass man so wenig von ihr sieht...


----------



## Martin091070 (3 Okt. 2012)

vielen Dank für die Fotos der superhübschen Pamela!

Würde gerne noch mehr sexy Fotos von ihr sehen, gerne auch freizügig, falls es so etwas von ihr gibt.

:thx:


----------



## Filmstarfreund (6 Okt. 2012)

Sehr hübsche Bilder von Pamela, Dankeschön.


----------



## philor (6 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Fotos danke sehr!


----------



## bohlen (6 Okt. 2012)

Die kennt man nicht. Aber no bad


----------



## wibgg (6 Okt. 2012)

Eine hübsche Frau aus Kindertagen.


----------



## redsea1 (6 Okt. 2012)

tolles Lächeln


----------



## Strumpffan (6 Okt. 2012)

Auch eine wirklich sehr hübsche!!!
Freu mich schon wenn sie wieder Kaffee oder Tee moderiert.
:WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## flip81 (6 Okt. 2012)

süß, wirklich süß......pamela ist ein traum


----------



## flip81 (6 Okt. 2012)

Schade das es nicht mehr viel eues von ihr gibt!


----------



## allblacks (7 Okt. 2012)

Nur wegen ihr hat man die Sendung gesehene. Danke


----------



## harrymudd (7 Okt. 2012)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## Polti (7 Okt. 2012)

schöne Bilder


----------



## TheRamones (1 Juni 2013)

sehr geil ja..


----------



## quasaris (20 Okt. 2013)

superschön


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Okt. 2013)

Pamela ist eine himmlische Traumfrau.


----------



## dorian300 (31 Mai 2014)

Dankesehr!


----------



## Manu123477 (1 Juni 2014)

wolga33 schrieb:


> Weiss man eigentlich etwas näheres? Freund etc?



Ist leider mit einem Mann zusammen, hat 2 Kinder.
Und denkt daran sie hat am 11.06. ihren Geburtstag. Ist kaum zu glauben sie wird schon 37!


----------



## stor (14 Juni 2014)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## blondij (15 Juni 2014)

Schade das sie nicht mehr moderiert.Sie fehlt mir.Schöne Bilder.:thumbup:


----------



## henma (15 Juni 2014)

ja, von ihr würde man gerne mal wieder was sehen


----------

